

Google’s $6B Miscalculation on the EU - tinkerrr
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-08-06/google-s-6-billion-miscalculation-on-the-eu

======
sjg007
The story that Google sold itself was that Microsoft was driving the
investigation to keep Google in limbo. This probably speaks more to an
irrational fear of Microsoft then actual reality. It looks like the base facts
are that Google had some negative impact on specific companies and people. A
fact would be, Google changed something, now we rank lower, our traffic is was
x now it is y. These facts have different stories based on who is telling
them. One story is that Google is using its monopoly position to hurt
competition. Another is that Google is providing a better customer experience.
At the same time it looks like the main critics are also subject to regulation
and as such they are using the regulatory sledgehammer to drive their outcomes
which could be as abstract as hey we are regulated and so you should be. For
Google to achieve its goals, it needs lay a common ground with its critics.
Perhaps the strategy here is to achieve consensus in favor of broad
deregulation.

Uber will have similar issues where some locales will ban them and others will
allow them. To succeed they have to push for deregulation as well.

------
johneth
I think a lot of their problems in this area stem from an arrogance that they
seem to have where they think they're right or doing the right thing at all
times, or at least don't seem to acknowledge their mistakes properly.

